# Over and over :) Tommy to Jan Ray



## mcomio (Aug 16, 2022)

I know it has been subject of many discussions and yet here I am asking it again 
I just ordered few PCBs here and one of them is Tommy.
So... is there any straight forward list of components which are to be changed in order
to get Jan Ray.
I could go over a schematic differences , but since I'm more of a lego assembling type ,
results would be questionable.
Anybody?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaulPauliePabloPaolo (Aug 16, 2022)

I built a Jan Ray clone from a UK based company (not sure if im allowed to say who on here???) but it was, and is, a really cool pedal that remains on my board and pairs really really well with a Klon style pedal (I use a JRAD Archer for that), and sounds killer on its own too!.
With regards changing the components from a PC Timmy to a Jan Ray, I really don't think there are that many changes apart from the diode selection toggle on the Timmy ( No diodes / 1 pair of clipping diodes / 2 pair of clipping diodes ).
The Jan Ray only has the 2 pair of clipping diodes option from my understanding.

If someone from the admin team says its ok?....  I can post the build docs from that company here ( or at least partially) which has the schematics and the parts required etc. To be honest though, If I did it all again Id quite like the option of clipping diodes pairs, or not at all for an op amp boost.
Personally I think PC nailed the idea... The Jan Ray is great, but its still a Timmy without the options.

If its not cool to post here... I can email you the info if you want?... Im sure there will be far more knowledgable souls along soon to clear this up for you.

Hope that helps a little. 
All the Best
Paul.


----------



## Robert (Aug 16, 2022)

Discussion of other PCB vendors is perfectly fine.


----------



## PaulPauliePabloPaolo (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks Robert.... the other company are not as cool, which is why I like it here more!. 

So, I got the Jan Ray kit from a company called Jeds Peds in the UK. Their version is called the 'GOAT'. 
I tried attaching the build docs for that here but the doc was too large...









						GOAT | Jeds Peds
					

Threehundredandfiftyninepounds for an overdrive pedal, firmly putting this at GOAT level. Its another natural sounding overdrive pedal that intentionally doesn't change the relationship between your guitar and amp. It doesn't compress or colour the sound as much as a TS style drive would but it...




					www.jedspeds.co.uk
				




But you can look it up and the docs are freely available, and then you can compare them side by side... 

I think Im correct though, to the best of my very limited knowledge, its just the toggle that decides what clipping options you have. 

Hope that helps a little more...


----------



## mdc (Aug 16, 2022)

Glancing at the two schematics, it looks like the treble cut controls are different values.


----------



## mcomio (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks for the vendor link, but i was hoping for Tommy mod option.
I'm aware of several pcb options for Jan Ray, but most are outside of EU,
which results in rather high shipping/custom fees.
Considering I have friends coming from the US soon, Tommy was my first pick.
Whatever i learn, I can always build it to stock spec 
Im just sayin.... i was hoping for mod


----------



## mdc (Aug 17, 2022)

On the Tommy III board:

Replace the treble pot with 10K log.
Replace R13 with 1K2
Replace C5 with 47n
Replace C11 with 150p
Replace C6 with 1u
Omit R5
Gain pot is LIN
Replace C3 with 47p
Replace C1 with 47n
Replace C10 with 22p

There might be some other differences - there's a "trim" control on the jan ray which I don't think exists on the T3.

I used this schematic, no idea if it's correct or not.


----------



## jesuscrisp (Aug 18, 2022)

Just a suggestion: go with a log taper for the gain and rev log for bass, those will give you a much better sweep.


----------



## Boba7 (Aug 18, 2022)

jesuscrisp said:


> Just a suggestion: go with a log taper for the gain and rev log for bass, those will give you a much better sweep.



Yep, I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## mcomio (Aug 18, 2022)

mdc said:


> On the Tommy III board:
> 
> Replace the treble pot with 50K lin.
> Replace R13 with 1K2
> ...


Dude ... what can I say but thanks!!!  
I can manage to squeeze trimmer in later if i find it necessary.
PCB will arrive in 10 days so I'll get to work then.


----------



## mdc (Aug 18, 2022)

Sorry, this was a typo - "Replace the treble pot with 50K lin."
Tommy uses a 50K lin, Jan Ray uses a 10K log. I corrected it up above. Again, I just scanned the schematics really quickly so I might've flip flopped some other values as well. oops


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Aug 18, 2022)

What would happen if you replace the Gain pot to A1M value?


----------



## Boba7 (Aug 18, 2022)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> What would happen if you replace the Gain pot to A1M value?


Its a good gain pot value. Log is better than lin. The Timmy v2 used A1M. Go for it!


----------



## jesuscrisp (Aug 21, 2022)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> What would happen if you replace the Gain pot to A1M value?


You get more maximum gain. I personally don't like maxing out on the gain of Timmy-style overdrives, but generally it won't affect the lower gain tones you'd get out of it.


----------



## nkt$275 (Aug 22, 2022)

What are the audible sound differences between the stock Tommy III and the Jan Ray mod ?
Sonically what were you trying to achieve ?


----------

